# March Mummy's



## Shaunagh

Copying off Emmy and her April Mummy's thread. :blush:
Although, i think i'm gunna end up being an April Mummy anyway..

So all my March girlies?

Name
EDD
Team Pink/Blue/Yellow
Names for LO?



March 2012 Babies​



Kayla - March 2nd - :blue: - *Liam James* has arrived! [16/02][37+6][6lbs3oz]
Kimberly - March 3rd -:blue: - *Jayden Cody* has arrived! [11/02][37][4lbs10oz]
Rachel - March 5th - :pink: - *Auburn/Brooklyn/Nevaeh Naomi*
Amy - March 5th - :pink: - *Leah*
Ellie - March 5th - :pink: - *Sophia Grace*
Naima - March 6th - :pink: -* Saphia*
Keisha - March 7th - :blue: -* Kameron Drake* has arrived! [07/03][40][7lbs13oz]
Lyss - March 8th - :blue: - *Theodore William*
Chloe - March 9th - :pink: - *Kara* has arrived! [11/02][36+1][7lbs2oz]
Jaala - March 10th - :blue: - *Isiah Don*
Vicky - March 10th - :blue: - *Nathaniel Ryan*
Jodie - March 11th - :blue: - *Jack Patrick*
Bethaas - March 11th - ? - *?*
Jessica - March 12th - :blue: - *Lucas*
Amber - March 14th - :pink: - *Brooke Sophia*
Alisha - March 14th - :blue: - *Beau-Henry*
Josie - March 14th - :blue: - *Oakley Benjamin*
Chanelle - March 18th - :blue: - *Logan Riley*
Heather - March 19th - :pink: - *Lacey Izabela*
Megan - March 19th - :yellow: - *Jewell Ann Robin **or Joshua James Stanley*
Tiffany - March 20th -:blue: - *Joshua Caleb*
Sarah - March 20th - :blue: - *Riley*
Ashley - March 20th - :blue: - *Jeremy/Joseph*
Jenna - March 21st - :blue: - *Charlie Kylen*
Megananna - March 22nd - :blue: - *Dominic Nixon*
Lana - March 23rd - :yellow: - *Esther **or Ezra*
Katt - March 23rd - :blue: - *Oscar* has arrived! [27/02][36+2][9lbs7oz]
Helen - March 24th - :blue: - *Noah Jeffrey Martin Waugh*
YoshiPikachu - March 25th - :pink: - *Hannah Rose McCoy*
Sam - March 27th - :blue: - *Alexander Jace*
Claire - March 28th - :yellow: -* Lewis Declan **or Annabelle Eve*
Nade - March 30th - :pink: - *Elsie-May *has arrived! [01/03][35+6][5lbs3oz]
Shaunagh - March 31st - :pink: - *Cassidy Jennifer May*​


----------



## Amber4

Amber
14th March
:pink:
Brooke 

:flower:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

ME ME ME!!!

Sinead (Nade)
30th March
Team :yellow: (16th Nov)
Elsie-May or Freddie Thomas 
:hugs:


----------



## MummyTinks

Me!!

Alisha :wave:
Due March 14th
With a little boy Beau-Henry


----------



## RaRa392

Rachel
march 5th
baby girl
first name will either be auburn, brooklyn, or nevaeh
middle name is naomi
:)


----------



## RaRa392

Rachel
march 5th
baby girl
first name will either be auburn, brooklyn, or nevaeh
middle name is naomi
:)


----------



## beanzz

Josie
Due march 14th :D 
Yellow atm
Either Ivy Renée or Oakley Benjamin

:D


----------



## xxchloexx

*Chloe
9th March 
Yellow at momentbut find out in a week!! (hopefully)
Kara for girl or Jason for a bluey 
*


----------



## Ittybittyx

Name: Heather
EDD: March 19th, 2012
Team Pink/Blue/Yellow: Don't know yet.
Names for LO?: Lacey or Skyler.


----------



## Laniinthesky

name : lana
EDD: 23rd march
team: dont know
names for LO : Esther or ezra


xx


----------



## babymomma37

Keisha
March,7
:blue:
Kameron Drake


----------



## emmylou92

Nice Looking Thread Hun :)


----------



## samisshort

*Name* Sam

*EDD* March 27th :flow:

*Team* :yellow: until November 7th!

*Names for LO* Girl name: Alexandria Lynne - Boy Name: Christopher Marcos


----------



## Shaunagh

Just realised, i'm probably gunna be the last of the March Mummy's to have their LO :(
I'm going to be so jealous when you're all popping!


----------



## DizziSkittle

Name: Amy
EDD: 5th March 
Team Pink/Blue/Yellow: Team Pink!
Names for LO? Definatly going to be called Leah :)


----------



## clogsy90

im going to join you all :)

claire
28/03
staying :yellow: willpower allowing
and no idea on name for either


----------



## MummyTinks

Shaunagh said:


> Just realised, i'm probably gunna be the last of the March Mummy's to have their LO :(
> I'm going to be so jealous when you're all popping!

At least well all be able to let you know what to expect birth wise etc.. put youre mind at rest haha!!:thumbup:

Have to all keep up with this thread and see who actully does "pop" on their due dates, first last etc.. who knows youre LO could come a week early, and someone else might go two weeks over..:shrug:


----------



## Shaunagh

MummyTinks said:


> At least well all be able to let you know what to expect birth wise etc.. put youre mind at rest haha!!:thumbup:
> 
> Have to all keep up with this thread and see who actully does "pop" on their due dates, first last etc.. who knows youre LO could come a week early, and someone else might go two weeks over..:shrug:

Haha, i hope you're right! :)


----------



## Shaunagh

Bump!

Anymore March Mummy's or updates?


----------



## chanelle92

Chanelle :)
March 18th
Team Blue :blue:
Logan Riley/ Logan James 

xx


----------



## trinaestella

Us March babies are the best!! We're well behaved children :thumbup:


----------



## Shaunagh

trinaestella said:


> Us March babies are the best!! We're well behaved children :thumbup:

I hope you're right Trina.
I was a June baby and i was terrible! My mum always says, if she'd have had me first she wouldn't have had anymore :haha: xx


----------



## trinaestella

Shaunagh said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> Us March babies are the best!! We're well behaved children :thumbup:
> 
> I hope you're right Trina.
> I was a June baby and i was terrible! My mum always says, if she'd have had me first she wouldn't have had anymore :haha: xxClick to expand...

LOOL! you sound like you gave your mum a lot of trouble shaunagh hahahaa
No but we are good babies, my mummy says she wishes she could have a million more of me :headspin:


----------



## Shaunagh

trinaestella said:


> LOOL! you sound like you gave your mum a lot of trouble shaunagh hahahaa
> No but we are good babies, my mummy says she wishes she could have a million more of me :headspin:

Haha, aw how sweet!
My mum always says she never let people hold me incase they woke me up and i started crying :haha: xx


----------



## beanzz

Find out what im having tomorrow morning, eeeeeek!!!
Can't wait to update this thread with my new team colour :D


----------



## Shaunagh

beanzz said:


> Find out what im having tomorrow morning, eeeeeek!!!
> Can't wait to update this thread with my new team colour :D

Woo!
:wohoo:
What are you hoping for? Do you have a 'feeling' about what gender your LO is?
And good luck for your scan! xx


----------



## beanzz

Was hoping for a boy but now I don't care I just wanna know hehe :haha: been convinced its a boy from day 1 so will be good to see if my intuition was correct hehe! Will be over the moon so long as he or she is healthy :cloud9:

Thank you :D x x


----------



## teenpregnant

Name: Katt
EDD:23rd of March (being induced between the 3rd and the 10th though just to be difficult hehe!
Team Pink/Blue/Yellow:Yellow but hoping to find out a week today so i will update you all! :D
Names for LO? Maybe Oscar for a boy, we dont have any girls names yet though! :)


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

trinaestella said:


> Us March babies are the best!! We're well behaved children :thumbup:

I hope you're right!!
I'm a May baby... I was good but very stubborn and knew just what I liked and when haha..
Apparently I was a bit of a roughiun but cant of been that bad cause my mum went on to have 2 more! :haha:

xx


----------



## beanzz

It's a boy!! :cloud9:


----------



## Shaunagh

beanzz said:


> It's a boy!! :cloud9:

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

beanzz said:


> It's a boy!! :cloud9:

Congratulations :flower: x


----------



## beanzz

Thankyouuuu :happydance:

Cant wait to see how many girls and boys are going to be born in March once everyone finds out! :flower:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

beanzz said:


> Thankyouuuu :happydance:
> 
> Cant wait to see how many girls and boys are going to be born in March once everyone finds out! :flower:

Me neither!! 2 weeks tomorrow I'll know :happydance:

I bet it's going to go really slow though!! :dohh:
xx


----------



## Shaunagh

Nade..Tadpole said:


> Me neither!! 2 weeks tomorrow I'll know :happydance:
> 
> I bet it's going to go really slow though!! :dohh:
> xx

It wont.
Before you know it, your bump will have turned :pink:
:wohoo:
xx


----------



## beanzz

Nade..Tadpole said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Thankyouuuu :happydance:
> 
> Cant wait to see how many girls and boys are going to be born in March once everyone finds out! :flower:
> 
> Me neither!! 2 weeks tomorrow I'll know :happydance:
> 
> I bet it's going to go really slow though!! :dohh:
> xxClick to expand...

It might fly by, the last few days of my countdown flew!

I hope you get the sex you're hoping for :flower:
X x


----------



## samisshort

Nade..Tadpole said:


> Me neither!! 2 weeks tomorrow I'll know :happydance:
> 
> I bet it's going to go really slow though!! :dohh:
> xx

Actually I thought the same thing at about 2 weeks! (the first two weeks were long though :wacko:)

But once I got to 2 weeks, it has gone *so* fast! I feel like just yesterday I was counting from 15 days, now I'm at 6, less than a week left!

It'll go by quickly now, I promise :hugs:


----------



## Shaunagh

Bump!

SarahMUMMY, i've noticed you're just over 20 weeks, you must be having a March Baby! :haha:


----------



## samisshort

Just an update, I saw Chloe's post on joining team :pink: :flower:


----------



## Amber4

You can update my name to Brooke Isabelle :flower:


----------



## Shaunagh

Amber4 said:


> You can update my name to Brooke Isabelle :flower:

Love it! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Nimoo

:hi: Meee

Name: Naima
EDD: 6th March
I have a :pink: bump.. name i really want is Saphia, trying to work OH to give me a def YES :dohh:


----------



## Shaunagh

Nimoo said:


> :hi: Meee
> 
> Name: Naima
> EDD: 6th March
> I have a :pink: bump.. name i really want is Saphia, trying to work OH to give me a def YES :dohh:

I've added you, and i put Saphia as your LO's name :thumbup: xx


----------



## samisshort

I feel pretty pathetic going back and finding this :dohh:

Just wanted to update that I joined team :blue: he's a gorgeous little man

(stuck on names now though, will either be Christopher Marcos or Alexander Marcos)

EDIT: Put down Alexander Marcos  OH hasn't agreed, but I will get him to eventually!


----------



## Shaunagh

samisshort said:


> I feel pretty pathetic going back and finding this :dohh:
> 
> Just wanted to update that I joined team :blue: he's a gorgeous little man
> 
> (stuck on names now though, will either be Christopher Marcos or Alexander Marcos)
> 
> EDIT: Put down Alexander Marcos  OH hasn't agreed, but I will get him to eventually!

No, i'm glad its being kept up to date. :thumbup: xx


----------



## teenpregnant

you can update me to team BLUE! found out im having a little boy yesterday and he is going to be called oscar! :D


----------



## beanzz

teenpregnant said:


> you can update me to team BLUE! found out im having a little boy yesterday and he is going to be called oscar! :D

Congratulations on your little boy! :flower:


----------



## Shaunagh

Only a couple more bumps to turn :pink:/:blue:
:wohoo:
NADE, IM SO EXCITED FOR YOUUUUU.


----------



## SarahMUMMY

Sarah
Due:20th march
team:Blue
hopefully calling him charlie or Alfie :D


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Shaunagh said:


> Only a couple more bumps to turn :pink:/:blue:
> :wohoo:
> NADE, IM SO EXCITED FOR YOUUUUU.

ONE WEEK TODAY!!!! :wohoo:

I'm getting impatient!! :dohh:

I'm starting to think pink though! I dont know why..!!

My mum was talking to her friend who works at the hospital and said that one of the sonographers that does the 20wk scan.. (think she said he was called Marcus) .. Is good at what he does but has NO bedside manner at all!!
My mum warned me because I'll either cry or snap his head off if I think he's being rude to me! :haha:
Also to make sure I ask if they can look at the gender.. because they wont ask me if I want to know because obvs the scan isnt meant for that..
They used to say 'Are we finding out today?' But apparently you have to make sure you ask else they wont say anything.. :nope:

Just hoping Spud is a flasher like it's daddy :haha: Will be gutted if we cant see!

xxxx


----------



## Shaunagh

Nade..Tadpole said:


> ONE WEEK TODAY!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm getting impatient!! :dohh:
> 
> I'm starting to think pink though! I dont know why..!!
> 
> My mum was talking to her friend who works at the hospital and said that one of the sonographers that does the 20wk scan.. (think she said he was called Marcus) .. Is good at what he does but has NO bedside manner at all!!
> My mum warned me because I'll either cry or snap his head off if I think he's being rude to me! :haha:
> Also to make sure I ask if they can look at the gender.. because they wont ask me if I want to know because obvs the scan isnt meant for that..
> They used to say 'Are we finding out today?' But apparently you have to make sure you ask else they wont say anything.. :nope:
> 
> Just hoping Spud is a flasher like it's daddy :haha: Will be gutted if we cant see!
> 
> xxxx

Haha, everyone else thinks pink anyway!
Definitely your mothers inution kicking in ;)
Aw, i hope he's not too rude. And i hope LO is a flasher like her daddy, too. Only at the scan though ;o xx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Shaunagh said:


> Haha, everyone else thinks pink anyway!
> Definitely your mothers inution kicking in ;)
> Aw, i hope he's not too rude. And i hope LO is a flasher like her daddy, too. Only at the scan though ;o xx

More people have been saying boy.. But still girls guesses out weigh the boys :thumbup:
I duno what it is that's making me think girl.. :shrug:

Haha if it's anything like Ross it will be a serial flasher for the rest of its life!!
I got home once and Ross and his band got out the hot tub and walked down the garden stark bollock naked to ask me to make them cookies :rofl: I was scard!!! :|

My friends little boy makes me laugh.. you literally blink and he'll go from clothed to just stood there in nothing but his wellie boots :haha:

xxx


----------



## Shaunagh

Nade..Tadpole said:


> More people have been saying boy.. But still girls guesses out weigh the boys :thumbup:
> I duno what it is that's making me think girl.. :shrug:
> 
> Haha if it's anything like Ross it will be a serial flasher for the rest of its life!!
> I got home once and Ross and his band got out the hot tub and walked down the garden stark bollock naked to ask me to make them cookies :rofl: I was scard!!! :|
> 
> My friends little boy makes me laugh.. you literally blink and he'll go from clothed to just stood there in nothing but his wellie boots :haha:
> 
> xxx

:rofl:
My question is.. Why were a group of lads butt naked together in a hot tub? :haha:

I've never really known any kids that like to get naked? :shrug:
I think my SIL is having a boyyy xx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Shaunagh said:


> :rofl:
> My question is.. Why were a group of lads butt naked together in a hot tub? :haha:
> 
> I've never really known any kids that like to get naked? :shrug:
> I think my SIL is having a boyyy xx

I dont even want to know!! They were getting me to make them drinks and food and take it up to them and they were just.. naked!! :dohh:

Oh god, my little brother and sister were like it!! My sister isnt now because she's nearly 11 and she's getting body concious..
My little brothers 16 and the other day came into the lounge in nout but a black thong, playing LMFAO - Sexy and I know it, full blast :dohh:
I worry about him sometimes!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Shaunagh

Nade..Tadpole said:


> I dont even want to know!! They were getting me to make them drinks and food and take it up to them and they were just.. naked!! :dohh:
> 
> Oh god, my little brother and sister were like it!! My sister isnt now because she's nearly 11 and she's getting body concious..
> My little brothers 16 and the other day came into the lounge in nout but a black thong, playing LMFAO - Sexy and I know it, full blast :dohh:
> I worry about him sometimes!! :haha:
> 
> xxx

:rofl:
Once, not long ago. I walked into the living room and my brother was stood infront of the TV (an Eminem music video was on.) He was rapping along, and doing like gangsta hand movements iykwim. Then he just looked up and was like, hey. Then went back to doing it :haha:

Maybe not as bad as your brother.. But Josh is 20! :dohh:
xx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Shaunagh said:


> :rofl:
> Once, not long ago. I walked into the living room and my brother was stood infront of the TV (an Eminem music video was on.) He was rapping along, and doing like gangsta hand movements iykwim. Then he just looked up and was like, hey. Then went back to doing it :haha:
> 
> Maybe not as bad as your brother.. But Josh is 20! :dohh:
> xx

Lmao!! :rofl: aww bless him!! 
Brothers... what an odd species! :thumbup::haha:

xx


----------



## loveme_x

Name : Ashley
EDD : March 12, 2012
Team :Yellow because i don't know yet lol
Names for LO : Joseph/Jeremy - Boy Seattle - Girl


----------



## Nimoo

soon we will be viable :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

Mee..
Name-Ellie
EDD-5th March
Team Pink/Blue/Yellow-Pink
Names for LO?Sophia Grace


----------



## JessicaAnne

Me!

Name: Jessica.. Not that anyone would of guessed right ;) 
EDD: 12th of March!
Team: Blue :D
Names: OH won't choose one until baby's born :( I have 3 possible names though: Oliver, Caleb or Charlie (middles names will be Lucas William :D)


----------



## Ittybittyx

UPDATE! it's a girl :D


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Ittybittyx said:


> UPDATE! it's a girl :D

Congratulations sweetie!! :wohoo:
Xx


----------



## Ittybittyx

Nade..Tadpole said:


> Ittybittyx said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE! it's a girl :D
> 
> Congratulations sweetie!! :wohoo:
> XxClick to expand...

Thank You!:happydance:


----------



## Shaunagh

I've added the other girls in.
And congratulations, Heather. Welcome to Team Pink! :flow:


----------



## Lyssx

Hey, i'm due March 8th with a Little boy who we're naming Theodore William :)


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

3 days until my scan!!! :wohoo:
Xx


----------



## Shaunagh

Nade..Tadpole said:


> 3 days until my scan!!! :wohoo:
> Xx

:wohoo:
I'm so excited for you.
What time is your scan? xx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Shaunagh said:


> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> 3 days until my scan!!! :wohoo:
> Xx
> 
> :wohoo:
> I'm so excited for you.
> What time is your scan? xxClick to expand...

It's at 2:30 :D
I'm gonna try and havr a lie in so it doesnt feel as long to wait! Lol
Else I'll be clock watching all day !
Xx


----------



## Shaunagh

I updated this for you, Nade :thumbup:
xx


----------



## imprfcttense

Name: Kayla
EDD: March 7th, 2012
Team Pink/Blue/Yellow: :blue:
Names for LO?: Gavin

:)


----------



## Amber4

Shaunagh I've just had a baby brain moment :dohh: I saw my name and read "Brooke Isabelle" and then I thought "Why does it say that?" Then I realised that's because I'm calling her that :haha: :blush:


----------



## Nimoo

eeek im getting really excited now cos weve held off buying things until weve finished redecorating the whole house and the last room to finish is DS toy story theme bedroom and its not got long left and then the full blown baby shopping can begin :happydance: 
hows everyone else's shopping going i need inspiration :dohh:


----------



## Shaunagh

So out of the 21 March 2012 babies..
9 are :pink:
10 are :blue:
And 2 are still :yellow:

I put think Lana will be :blue:
And Claire will be :pink:
:flow:


----------



## Shaunagh

Bump!

Any updates/name changes?
xx


----------



## beanzz

Oohh you calling your LO Imogen now? I think it's lovely! :flower:


----------



## Shaunagh

beanzz said:


> Oohh you calling your LO Imogen now? I think it's lovely! :flower:

Well..
This morning i'd decided on Imogen.
Now i'm not sure.. Back to the drawing board. This baby is never gunna get a name - seriously!
xx


----------



## beanzz

Shaunagh said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Oohh you calling your LO Imogen now? I think it's lovely! :flower:
> 
> Well..
> This morning i'd decided on Imogen.
> Now i'm not sure.. Back to the drawing board. This baby is never gunna get a name - seriously!
> xxClick to expand...

Aww I like Imogen! I think it should stay in the list of possibilities :D its hard though, I got lucky and heard a name that I wanted so bad I begged OH for it and it's stuck since but if I hadn't heard oakley I'd probably still be stuck.. It's gotta be perfect and before no name seemed good enough even if I loved the name :dohh: so I see why you're having trouble. :flower:

Dw, you'll find a name that's just right when you see her if not before! :flow:


----------



## beanzz

Just to add, I was nameless until I wa 3 days old apparently :shock: tbf to my parents they didn't find out my sex so I can blame them too much hehe


----------



## imprfcttense

I don't think I'm sticking with Gavin anymore! :dohh: I'll update when I pick a name for sure!


----------



## JessicaAnne

OH won't decide on a name until he's born, so I don't have any update really!

Shaunagh, Imogen is a gorgeous name :D


----------



## emmylou92

I like Imogen, but I also like Emogen so then its kinda like my name.

SO many March mummy's we have 10 April mummy's, I guess June was rutting season!!


----------



## Shaunagh

:rofl:


----------



## EffyKat

Can I be added please?

Helen
:blue:
Due March 24th
Noah Jeffrey Martin Waugh :)


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

emmylou92 said:


> SO many March mummy's we have 10 April mummy's, I guess June was rutting season!!

You know it :winkwink:

:rofl:


----------



## X__Kimberly

Kimberly
March 3rd
Team :blue:
Jayden :)


----------



## Shaunagh

X__Kimberly said:


> Kimberly
> March 3rd
> Team :blue:
> Jayden :)

Done :thumbup:
I also put Jayden Cody - i saw it in your signature. I hope thats okay :flow:
xx


----------



## X__Kimberly

yess its fine :)


----------



## beanzz

:xmas17: Just casually bumpin the thread :xmas17:


----------



## Shaunagh

Bump!

Any changes? :)
xx


----------



## Tiffanah07

Name: Tiffany
EDD: March 20th
Boy :)
Joshua Caleb


----------



## imprfcttense

I'm no longer naming my little boy Gavin. We're pretty sure we're naming him Keller Patrick now. :flow:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I just realised as of Friday I'm in my 3rd trimester :dance:


----------



## samisshort

I think all of us March mommies are in 3rd tri now :flower: We're getting so close!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hannah Rose McCoy. Due March 25th.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

samisshort said:


> I think all of us March mommies are in 3rd tri now :flower: We're getting so close!

Yeh me and Shaunagh will be the last as we're 30th and 31st :flower:
Not long now x


----------



## Shaunagh

Kayla, i've changed it for you :thumbup:
I've been counting down to third tri since i hit like 20 weeks :haha: It's such a huge milestone! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Lilbudleofjoy

name : Megan
EDD: March 19th 
team: dont know :yellow:
names for LO :Joshua James Stanley or Jewell Ann Robin


----------



## Ittybittyx

I'm not sure if it's just me, but the weeks are going by sooo slow. I just want her here now! :D


----------



## beanzz

In less than 3 months we'll have our babies! 
Hurry up March!!!! :wohoo:

I got like 2 and a half months left til I'm due 
:happydance:


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> In less than 3 months we'll have our babies!
> Hurry up March!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I got like 2 and a half months left til I'm due
> :happydance:

In 12 days it's exactly 2 months till our due date! :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> In less than 3 months we'll have our babies!
> Hurry up March!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I got like 2 and a half months left til I'm due
> :happydance:
> 
> In 12 days it's exactly 2 months till our due date! :happydance:Click to expand...

I know we're getting sooooo close!!! :D x


----------



## xxchloexx

girls how excited are you all that its almost our time!! I cant wait till Januarys over, In Feb we will be able to say were due next month :)
Wish i could go asleep and wake up the 9th of March :)


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> In less than 3 months we'll have our babies!
> Hurry up March!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I got like 2 and a half months left til I'm due
> :happydance:
> 
> In 12 days it's exactly 2 months till our due date! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know we're getting sooooo close!!! :D xClick to expand...

I'm so excited. :D I keep imagining she's gonna come early as me and OH were both 38 weekers (I know that doesn't mean she will be) but that would make it Feb 29th. NEXT MONTH. (Starts pooping my pants :haha:) xx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

xxchloexx said:


> girls how excited are you all that its almost our time!! I cant wait till Januarys over, In Feb we will be able to say were due next month :)
> Wish i could go asleep and wake up the 9th of March :)

I know!! I just want to sleep for the next 10 weeks and wake up full term!!
My whole pregnancy seems to have flown by though! I dont know where the times gone!

Was gutted when I found out it's a leap year.. Pregnant for an extra day :growlmad: lol
xx


----------



## JessicaAnne

Anyone want a pair of baby feet in their ribs? (maybe an extra pair if your LO's the same) it hurts :haha:

10 weeks until my due date, no where near done shopping for essentials either :shock:
Eeek doing my birth plan at my next midwife appointment, I can't wait :D!!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I already have a pair!! You can keep yours!! Lol.
Ive been tickling the bottom of her foot and she pulls it back in.. Then boots me!!
Swear her legs are spring loaded!

Im sure youll get everything in time.. Ive noticed some people over shop.. Looking on that thread of what people have and i know ive got a few extras like cute pram shoes.. But i doubt theyll use half of it !
Xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I can't wait!!!! :D


----------



## beanzz

JessicaAnne said:


> Anyone want a pair of baby feet in their ribs? (maybe an extra pair if your LO's the same) it hurts :haha:
> 
> 10 weeks until my due date, no where near done shopping for essentials either :shock:
> Eeek doing my birth plan at my next midwife appointment, I can't wait :D!!

No thank you ;) Oakley's turned he's up now and his head is constantly under my left rib and it's actually more uncomfortable than his feet!!! :shock:


----------



## EffyKat

Eventually picked a name for our little boy... WE think


----------



## Jodiiexox

_Name; Jodie 
EDD; 11th March
Team; Bluee  
Names For LO; Not Certain, Jack or Harrison, maybe something else 
x_


----------



## bethaas

Hey 
My Due date is 11th March
feeling tired


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

bethaas said:


> Hey
> My Due date is 11th March
> feeling tired

Welcome :wave: and congratulations on your pregnancy!

I'm Sinead (Nade), I'm 20 and 28wks+5 with my little girl Elsie-May :cloud9:

Do you know if you're having a boy or a girl?

x


----------



## beanzz

*NEXT MONTH!!* :wohoo:


----------



## Shaunagh

:wohoo:
..I'm shitting it. And I bet I go into freaking April anyway.
xx


----------



## samisshort

I bet I'll go into April too. As soon as I hit 37 weeks, I'm going to try and get him out. Lol


----------



## Shaunagh

Same Sam! This girly is getting evicted ASAP!
xx


----------



## xxchloexx

Im thinking I could end up having her the end of Feb! How exciting girlies xxx


----------



## beanzz

Earliest I'll get induced is 12 days overdue so I'll also be trying all the different ways to evict buba!! :haha: Such a meanie but I want a cuddle asap :blush:

Omg you'll be soo lucky if you do Chloe! I'll be so jealous :haha:


----------



## X__Kimberly

:happydance:

Ah close already<3


----------



## Shaunagh

I hate being due last! :brat:
xx


----------



## Shaunagh

Bump!

I just did a big clean up - I cant believe how many girls I'd not added.
Any updates/new ladies?
xx


----------



## X__Kimberly

My March baby is looking like a February baby! :)

He's not here yet but from whats going on and my doctor thinks he'll be here with in the next couple of days<3


----------



## beanzz

^ that's not fair! You're not allowed :haha: cross your legs til March hehe

Hope you & Jayden are ok though. 


Can't believe I have 5 weeks I feel like I skipped some weeks or something!!


----------



## emmylou92

If baby hasnt turned by the 30th march then on the 31st i will be having a section.


----------



## Shaunagh

Emma, I hope LO turns so you can go in naturally!
Xx


----------



## octosquishy

Due march 10th
Isiah Don :)


----------



## Shaunagh

Happy Full Term!
..to our first full term March Mummy, Kayla.
:dust:
Come on, Keller.


----------



## X__Kimberly

My March baby is coming :')

I'm being induced tonight!! <3


----------



## beanzz

OMG!! Good luck!! :happydance:


----------



## Shaunagh

Kimberly, I am so jealous but so excited for you. I hope it goes fantastically! Xx


----------



## samisshort

There's going to be so many March births! I can't wait :) :flow:

Knowing my luck, I'll be an April mom. Oh well.. As long as they're healthy, right?


----------



## X__Kimberly

:) February 11, 2012
at 3:51pm Jayden was born <3


----------



## JessicaAnne

I'm full term tomorrow, YAY! Come on little man, you know you don't want to keep us waiting any longer :haha:


----------



## chanelle92

It's nearly our month girlies eekkkk :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

It needs to speed up a bit!! Come on March, huuuurrrrryyyyyy :brat:


----------



## MissJennayee

Me! :)
Jenna
March 21st
Baby Charlie Kylen


----------



## samisshort

I swear the last 5 weeks has been so fast for me! But at the same time, too slow for my liking! I want my little man here now! :haha:

Our month is next girls, not much longer now :flow: :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Shaunagh

As stupid as it sounds, I'm pretty glad that I'm due the month after February. Cause it's like, we skip a couple days before we can say "its our month!" Although There's no February 31st, so I wont get to say, "Exactly 1 month til my EDD" :(
xx


----------



## Amber4

Eeee full term tomorrow :D I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## samisshort

Tomorrow marks the beginning of our month! Our time is here :haha:
Can't wait to meet my baby boy :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Amber4

Tomorrow eeeek!! :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

:dance: OUR MONTH!! :dance:


----------



## X__Kimberly

Yay:) I can't wait to see you all's babies<3

You girls are gonna love being mommies :)


----------



## Megananna

Its maaaaaarchhhh!


----------



## beanzz

I turned the page of my calendar last night and sat staring at my due date. :blush: If he's gonna be late I've decided I want him on the 17th on st Patrick's day :haha:


----------



## Megananna

im hoping for st patricks day as well- its the six nations biggie Ireland VS England. 
After 9 months I think I have the right to destroy that day for OH :haha:


----------



## Shaunagh

I definitley don't want Cassidy on St Patricks Day, its the England vs Ireland Six Nations Rugby Final. I am not missing that :haha:

But anytime after the 10th would be good baby. Or you know, on the 10th, if you're feeling nice?

She's absolutely fricking massive. Honestly feel like I'm pregnant with a baby the size of a 3 year old.
Xx


----------



## chanelle92

I only just realised not so long ago that I'm due on Mothers Day! I need to be a mummy for mothers day!


----------



## beanzz

Aww hehe I hate rugby so I'd love a little leprechaun baby :) of Chanelle I hope Logan comes either before or on your due date so you get mothers day this year! :D


----------



## Amber4

:happydance:


----------



## chanelle92

beanzz said:


> Aww hehe I hate rugby so I'd love a little leprechaun baby :) of Chanelle I hope Logan comes either before or on your due date so you get mothers day this year! :D

Aww Oakley the little leprechaun haha Can't believe it's finally March WTF :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

I know it's crazy! We'll have our babies this month nomatter what! Even if we reach 42 weeks we will enter April being mummies :shock: that is AWESOME! :wohoo:


----------



## samisshort

Random but I love rugby! I played last summer and it's so fun :)

It's the first of March today! :happydance:

My baby shower is on March 3rd, I turn 17 on March 11th, and my little man's due date is March 27th :cloud9: So excited for this year's March


----------



## chanelle92

Where are all these March babies? They all need to hurry up!!!


----------



## beanzz

I know right?! I wish we could choose when we go into labour. tomorrow seems like a nice birthday. :rofl:


----------



## Amber4

I was just saying to OH tomorrow sounds like a good day too! But not complaining if she picks tonight :haha:


----------



## beanzz

Haha yea tonights good for me too im heading over the hospital way anyway as i gotta pick OH up from town so why not! :haha: Saturday is a really inconvenient day for Oakley to come so im secretly hoping he'll show up just to piss his daddy off as i'm taking OH to collect his new car :twisted:


----------



## Amber4

Haha FX for Saturday then! My original DD was Saturday so I'm hoping too! Ehh aslong as I don't go over I actually don't care. I hate odd numbers so want a day that's even. But any birthday sounds good right now!


----------



## beanzz

Bored of waiting for little man to arrive already :coffee: 


I'm gonna be terrible when i'm actually overdue....


----------



## chanelle92

Maybe if we all stop trying to get them out they might stop teasing us with the fake contractions and false 'this is it' signs! They all will get bored and want to come out so they can cause trouble out here instead!! Just a thought.... I think I'm actually cracking up!


----------



## beanzz

Yea I bet as soon as we give up our LOs will finally arrive.

I'm hoping that after Tuesday my mind will be preoccupied by my new car to think about still being pregnant. Might not work :haha:


----------



## Amber4

I have gave up and no baby :(


----------



## beanzz

Aw Amber. Three weeks max :hugs: i know it doesnt feel better thinking that way but at least we wont be pregnant forever? 

My mums getting just as impatient as me... She chopped chillis up and put them in our beef stew :haha: never had a spicy stew before. It was actually a nice improvement!


----------



## Amber4

Aww thank you :hugs: 

:haha: Bless your Mum! A spicy stew doesn't sound that nice though lol. My Mum is just as bad :dohh: She's been going on and on for me to have her. Like I don't want to already!! :dohh: I'm sure if I could of chose a date already then I would of lol!


----------



## beanzz

I'm gonna try and keep on walking as much as I can, hopefully it'll help with not needing an induction. Kelsey who had baby Corey said she walked and walked and ended up having him at 39 weeks! 

My varicose veins are getting mega painful now though, might have to start going commando cos my knickers rub against the biggest one :sick:

Are you bouncing on a ball? My mum has one hidden somewhere in its packaging :haha:


----------



## Amber4

I just keep walking! Gonna go out again tomorrow! :thumbup:

I don't have any of them veins sorry! Ouchies :( Are they because of the extra weight?

I don't have a ball :( wanted to get one to begin with but just never got round to it :dohh: Get it out and have a go :D


----------



## samisshort

chanelle92 said:


> Maybe if we all stop trying to get them out they might stop teasing us with the fake contractions and false 'this is it' signs! They all will get bored and want to come out so they can cause trouble out here instead!! Just a thought.... I think I'm actually cracking up!

I have to agree that we should stop trying lol!

For the past two days, me and OH have gone on long walks! (2-4 hours long each) and last night when we were walking back to my house, and it was about a 20 minute walk, I thought I was in labor! It turned out to be a 40 minute walk then lol but my bump got so hard, I had the worse back/stomach pain, and I was nauseous. Was really hoping Alex was coming :haha:

Got back, layed down, and everything stopped :dohh:


----------



## beanzz

Today is the first day i havent been on a walk tbh, i was feeling extra lazy. Yea think it is from the extra weight and blood pressure. Bloody annoying though, feel like an old lady with them haha. Hopefully walking works for us :) 

Omg Sam! I'd of been so jealous if you succeeded in inducing your own labour so soon after getting to full term. It is annoying when you think it's gonna happen though then everything just stops completely :(


----------



## samisshort

beanzz said:


> Today is the first day i havent been on a walk tbh, i was feeling extra lazy. Yea think it is from the extra weight and blood pressure. Bloody annoying though, feel like an old lady with them haha. Hopefully walking works for us :)
> 
> Omg Sam! I'd of been so jealous if you succeeded in inducing your own labour so soon after getting to full term. It is annoying when you think it's gonna happen though then everything just stops completely :(

Today is my first day of not walking also - I kinda wanted to walk every day until I have him :haha: I hate walking because my feet and legs swell up to the size of elephant legs lol but I really want him to know that he's welcome to come out now!

I have to agree though, it's so annoying when you have a false alarm! I honestly thought I was in labor last night, I called my mom and grandma and my OH called his mom :rofl: How embarrassing.. I got home, drank water and layed down and everything just stopped :dohh: Hoping at my next appointment I've at least started to thin out or dilate! Last monday I was still "long and closed"


----------



## beanzz

Bless you! I think I'd of done the same though if I thought I was in labour! So far I've only had things that made me think I was close to labour starting but those also stopped so I guess that means I'm nowhere near :sad1: 

I kinda wish my midwife checked my cervix at apps but I don't think she has a peek til 41 weeks... So I have no idea how well I'm doing with that stuff!! :shrug: I'm taking 3000mg of EPO a day though so I should hope its doing something. 

Hope your cervix has started getting ready! Maybe those contractions could of helped it out a bit. My midwife seems to think even BH can help


----------



## vicky125

hey joining a bit late but here goes :S

vicky
10th March 12
:blue:
Nathaniel Ryan


----------



## teenpregnant

Oscar was born on the 27th of Feb at 36+2 weeks weighing 9lb7ozs! hehe :)


----------



## samisshort

Just bumping the March thread :) we need some births!


----------



## beanzz

I'd happily give birth but Oakley's having none of it :shrug:


----------



## samisshort

beanzz said:


> I'd happily give birth but Oakley's having none of it :shrug:

I know!! I'm getting so excited for him to be born lol I really hope you go into labor soon! :dust:


----------



## vicky125

same here josie.. happily give birth but Nates too comfy on the inside :(


----------



## beanzz

Are you having a sweep this week? I'll get one when I'm 41 weeks really hoping that works!


----------



## vicky125

i should have one wednesday i think... my appointment is at the hospital instead of the midwife and they're doing a stress test and an ultrasound so i can easily ask aswell... Plus try and give me the closest date for induction they can give me


----------



## beanzz

Mines on Weds too :D fingers crosses they work! That's if you make it to weds, I definitely will :(


----------



## vicky125

at the moment i reckon i will too :(...


----------



## beanzz

:dust::dust::dust: for the both of us


----------



## vicky125

i reckon... plenty of :dust: for both of us


----------



## Amber4

More :dust: for everyone!!


----------



## beanzz

Omg Amber tomorrow is your last full day of being pregnant, eek! :DMust be excited, any plans or you just gonna rest ready for your induction? :p x


----------



## Amber4

I have no plans except sitting on my ass :haha: I'll just tidy up ready for when I get back with the baby. Aren't I spending my day well? Lol :D


----------



## beanzz

Thats exacty what id do, even today i planned on sulking in bed allday but Will wouldnt let me. Enjoy your last day with just Damon :D x


----------



## JessicaAnne

Baby Noah was born on the 17th weighing 6lbs15oz :D

Come on March babies!! Labour dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## beanzz

Jealous of the March babies that _have_ bothered to arrive! :haha:

There's quite a few :o :D


----------



## vicky125

mine still isn't one of them.. :(


----------



## Amber4

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## samisshort

March babies have just got to be the most stubborn!

:dust:

Lets all make an appearance now, yeah?! :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Where has OP got to, she hasn't been around for a while.


----------



## beanzz

I dunno :/

Oakley arrived 24th March (41+3) 8lbs 3oz :D


----------



## vicky125

beanzz said:


> I dunno :/
> 
> Oakley arrived 24th March (41+3) 8lbs 3oz :D

Nate arrived the 24th too at 42 weeks even :D 10lbs 5oz


----------



## beanzz

vicky125 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> I dunno :/
> 
> Oakley arrived 24th March (41+3) 8lbs 3oz :D
> 
> Nate arrived the 24th too at 42 weeks even :D 10lbs 5ozClick to expand...

How cool! :D matching birthdays! Congrats hun


----------



## vicky125

thanks.. congrats to you too :D...


----------



## Amber4

Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## chanelle92

Logan Riley arrived 23rd March! I can't believe he's nearly a week old already! :( cry


----------



## beanzz

chanelle92 said:


> Logan Riley arrived 23rd March! I can't believe he's nearly a week old already! :( cry

Omg I felt exactly the same today now that Oakley's a week old! Now I'm glad I went so far overdue cos then he'd be older :(


----------



## X__Kimberly

Girls wait till they are almost 2 months :(

So heartbreaking my baby is growing up to fast!!! He's smiling all the time and trying to hold his bottle already :(


----------



## samisshort

Alexander Jace arrived the 31st of March at 10:47 am, 19 inches long and 6lbs 1oz! :) I was 40+4 :flow:


----------

